# Harness and Leash or x pen?



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

I want to take my bunny outside to run around. Should I get her a harness and attach a leash? Or should I get I big x pen? Or... Would it be best to do both? Advice please!


----------



## ShadowRunner (May 11, 2014)

I use a harness and leash. This way not only does your bunny get exercise but so do you by running to keep up. Also being close to the bunny by leash helps discourage birds of pray. I use a regular leash not a retractable. I have never used a pen.


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

Ok, cool! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 11, 2014)

I would prefer an x-pen. If gives them more freedom to move around and you don't have to worry about them getting tangled in a leash. You should be out with them to supervise just in case. A harness could be used as an added safety measure, but a secure pen would not really need one.


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

Ok, cool &#128515; Thank you!


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

Should I get this? 
and a harness?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 11, 2014)

I find those pens to be kind of flimsy. A good dog pen is better, even if it is a bit more expensive. Something like this, but maybe a bit taller would be good. Getting 2 so you can attach them end to end allows for more space. 






As for a harness, an H style one is best.


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

Ok, good, where could I ding an H harness?


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 11, 2014)

I guess you're speaking for your bunny? 

Trix here- we steal our humans' computers and post in this section. I know your bunny looks smart enough to do the same


----------



## surf_storm (May 12, 2014)

My mummy uses both but I like my harness better and my rat brother Bailey likes the pens better but mummy doesn't mind either way cause the three of us can still play together


----------



## blwinteler (May 14, 2014)

*pout* mama sez it isn't safe for us outside. She sez dere is pestsisides and dog poops out dere. She sez she wants to get a howse sumtime so we can go outside but rite now is just an apart-mint.


----------

